# AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS 2014 - GOLD AWARD



## John-H

*AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS 2014*

*The TT Forum has been awarded Gold for communications!*

*This is of course a vote for yourselves as you make the TT Forum the great community resource it is.* All the technical information, advice, chat, friendship, organisation, help and support is provided by you the membership - as contributors you all deserve this recognition.

Three different places...

ADI TT Forum stand at Castle Combe race circuit










Swindon Audi reception










Gala dinner at the Hilton










An award for the TT Forum - Gold in communications...










Thanks to all those who voted. This is an a award for everyone on the forum who contribute to its amazing ability to communicate with so many and make it such a valuable resource.

Congratulations also to the TTOC for their Gold award in events.

Many thanks - the TT Forum


----------

